# Federal Signal Highlighter LED $199.95



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

This month and until December 31 we have the Highlighter LED Model # 454206-02 for only $199.95 please see our ad on Plowsite and click on it to get to our website or give us a call 877-287-4148


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Is it available with a clear dome?


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes it is avalible in clear dome, the price is for a permenent mount if you want mag mount it is $10.00 more


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Any type of further discount available for a purchase of more than one?
Also what are the deminsions on it and is it anywhere near as bright as a mini legend?


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

Unfortunately, there is no further discount. Yes, it is just as bright, it has the same ROC technology as the legend.


----------



## jackal1028 (Jan 21, 2010)

I just sent out a money order out for $235..mag mount clear lens. hope its enough to cover it!


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

do you have dimensions on mags? I want a strobe bar and thats a pretty nice one. I hard wire my pse rotator to a on/off switch can this be done with this one? I need something bright but I am cheap *****(wifes words lol) i watched a few youtube vids and I like it. My crewcab chevy has them roof ribs that make my pse offcentered and it looks pretty gay.


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

It is 12" from center to center of the magnetics and the magnetic is 2 1/4" round.
Yes you can use your existing wires and on/off switch. If you have any other questions please feel free to give us a call 877-287-4148


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

2 mags or 4 mags? how high are the mags form the truck to the bottom of light(trying to get over my roof ribs). thats an unbelievable price for trhis are they new?


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

4 mags. You can raise the mags, to the height you need it is very simple to do. Yes they are brand new with a 5 year warranty


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

UGH....4 ugly metal mags to scratch the sh1t out of your roof?

wheres the suction cup rubber mounted mags Ultra?!?!?!


----------



## jackal1028 (Jan 21, 2010)

Dissociative;1103005 said:


> UGH....4 ugly metal mags to scratch the sh1t out of your roof?
> 
> wheres the suction cup rubber mounted mags Ultra?!?!?!


 I dont know about these.but i know the sho-me mini lightbars mag feets is bad for rusting and leaving a rust rings in your paint.


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

I use black electrical tape on bottom of magnets then in spring wash the rings off truck left behind. they dont seem to leave the rust marks that way


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Picked one up last night. This thing rocks for the price. Thanks Rob


----------

